# Dizzy Springs & Weights



## gtovet49 (Jun 24, 2017)

For many months, I have been following the threads on distributors and timing. I have my timing without vacuum at 10* at idle and full in at 32*. Then the vacuum can adds 11* for driving settings at 21* idle and 43* driving. I have fairly good driving characteristics at these settings. BUT, my advance comes in too soon - all in by 1950 RPMs. Where can I find original springs and weights?
'67 400/335 mostly stock except for a mild cam & RA exhaust manifolds. Still using points & condenser.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Moro so #72310 is a weight and spring kit for GM points distributors..about 10 bucks…use one light and one medium spring with the weights you have and recheck. Your numbers look ok…should get you close to all in by 3000 RpM’s…

your weights may be original….so just get the kit and change the springs…


----------



## gtovet49 (Jun 24, 2017)

OK. Thanks.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

Lemans guy said:


> Moro so #72310 is a weight and spring kit for GM points distributors..about 10 bucks…use one light and one medium spring with the weights you have and recheck. Your numbers look ok…should get you close to all in by 3000 RpM’s…
> 
> your weights may be original….so just get the kit and change the springs…





gtovet49 said:


> OK. Thanks.


Yes, keep your weights in case they are original. I don't think anyone makes the standard weights like originals anymore. I could be wrong but I've never found any and I wouldn't know any specifications to verify size or weight if someone claimed to have some.


----------

